# looking for bi-color puppy



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I live near Rochester, NY and I am looking for a bi-color GSD puppy. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I am under the impression that the German Show line dog, these are less severely angulated than american showlines. Is that true? I am leaning towards the German line as I do not like the "severely angulated look". Thanks for the help!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of drives and temperment are you looking for??


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Probably will not find a bi-color in the German Showlines.
What else is important to you about the puppy?


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Is there a website that I can go to research more about german vs. american lines? I am looking for a puppy from a reputable breeder, mainly concerned about health but also that will be good with a family (I have a 10yr old boy). I intend to work with the dog (obedience, agility, etc) and we are an active family so the dog will get plenty of exercise. Unfortunately we do work outside of our home so I can't get one that will require extensive exercising. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, German Lines are not as angulated but you will definitely have a very hard time finding a Bicolor in Showlines. If the color is that important to you, you are going to have to look in the working lines.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Breed Types & Related Families is a good start. 

Sometimes rescue gets puppies, but what about a young adult since both work?
Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY

From what I've seen of dogs bred in this area - from going to different obedience classes around - I would look farther out for breeders - way, way farther out. I haven't found any that do the health and temperament testing except maybe Debbie Zappia - never really studied her website, they are working lines. Welcome To The ProFormance K-9 and Olgameister Kennel Website

I see a lot of German "Shepard" puppies for sale. 

Good luck!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

There are big differences in the way the angulation presents itself in German and American Showlines. Although there are extremes in both types. I would recommend going through the The Illustrated Standard Of The German Shepherd Dog

These 2 young dogs show some extremity of type as well as pose. Sometimes how you stand the dog will alter their appearance. 
More extreme American showline.









More extreme German Showline.









And of course there are more moderate dogs in every type. If you want a Bi-color, you will not find it in German Showlines. You will need to go workinglines or American. 

I think Wildhaus had a nice breakdown of type, showing the different extremes. (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yikes, those stacks are painful looking!

My German show line male is black and tan, not extremely angulated and I don't do extreme stacks like above:

















I have never seen a west German show line bi-color. The closest I've found is this blanket:









German show lines are probably 95% black and tan/red. There are occasional sables (not impossible to find). I've found maybe one or two solid black but their pedigrees have other lines close up.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I have never seen a west German show line bi-color. The closest I've found is this blanket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is very far fetched but I love the blanket back:wub:, do you know what breeder he's from? I don't expect you to know. He has beautiful conformation too. Could you possibly provide his name or PDB link? Sorry if I'm being pushy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know someone who has a bi-color American line that is a champion herding dog. 

On the GSDCNO' sight, you have to scroll down, but look for this dog there's a photo on the site, 9th down -- last one on the page. GSDCNO Grand V & Grand Vx . Nice dog, nice looking dog. 

*2009 National Herding Victor *
*Karma's Dragon Drums v KcK, STD-c,OTD-d,ATD-s,HTADs III, HRDs III, RLFs III, HXAsd* 
BIM Ch. Tara-Airway Carly's Legend v KcK, CD, HT, RN, HCT, TC, TDI, CGC, OFA x KcK's Morgan Le Fey, PT ​


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Three year old thread.

But Heidi, here's a link to PDB of the dog pictured.

Paddy vom Haus Dexel



HeidiGS said:


> I know this is very far fetched but I love the blanket back:wub:, do you know what breeder he's from? I don't expect you to know. He has beautiful conformation too. Could you possibly provide his name or PDB link? Sorry if I'm being pushy.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I realized it was old, thx.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

selzer said:


> I know someone who has a bi-color American line that is a champion herding dog.
> 
> On the GSDCNO' sight, you have to scroll down, but look for this dog there's a photo on the site, 9th down -- last one on the page. GSDCNO Grand V & Grand Vx . Nice dog, nice looking dog.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I liked the looks of the other dogs she was breeding.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It was a FYI for _everyone_. 



HeidiGS said:


> I realized it was old, thx.


----------

